# Converting vg30i to vg30e



## reindeer (Sep 27, 2006)

Can vg30i be converted to vg30e? Would it be worth it?


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

reindeer said:


> Can vg30i be converted to vg30e? Would it be worth it?


No, unless you're really bored or looking for a hobby. 

If you can, swap it with a 4.3L vortec or bigger, then it'd be worth it... in my opinion.


----------



## reindeer (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, I already have a hobby. trying to get this one running. My kids put it in the lake over the summer and I'm fixing it now. So far it was pretty straightforward, dry out the electricals, replace the computer and now the injectors are slightly corroded so a new throttle body from a junkyard (pathfinders are HARD to find in a junkyard!!!).


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

reindeer said:


> Well, I already have a hobby. trying to get this one running. My kids put it in the lake over the summer and I'm fixing it now. So far it was pretty straightforward, dry out the electricals, replace the computer and now the injectors are slightly corroded so a new throttle body from a junkyard (pathfinders are HARD to find in a junkyard!!!).


Oh OK. Hope I didn't antagonize you.


----------



## bitemedoughboy.com (Dec 7, 2006)

the only difference between a vg30i and an e is the i is throttle body injected and the e is multiport injected..... if you got the wiring and computer from a vg30e equiped pathfinder and the intake and all the goodies it would be very possible... if you have the skills and time.... i was considering using a vg30e intake and a megasquirt untill i came across l&p perfomances website and got a boner for a blower and the stock tbi unit making an estimated 265 RWHP with a stock vg30i and an 88 ecu.....


----------



## reindeer (Sep 27, 2006)

NPath said:


> Oh OK. Hope I didn't antagonize you.



Nah, I was just curious if it was possible. I just got mine almost running, have to replace the fuel pump with an external electric pump. Hopefully that will get it running enough for me to get to Florida for a job. Then I'll have all kinds of time to fix it up. WINTER SUCKS!!! Fixing a car in 20 degree weather is not fun when you COULD be on the beach in Florida if the darn PF would just run.


----------



## bitemedoughboy.com (Dec 7, 2006)

*I HAVE AN XTRA FUEL PUMP.....*



reindeer said:


> Nah, I was just curious if it was possible. I just got mine almost running, have to replace the fuel pump with an external electric pump. Hopefully that will get it running enough for me to get to Florida for a job. Then I'll have all kinds of time to fix it up. WINTER SUCKS!!! Fixing a car in 20 degree weather is not fun when you COULD be on the beach in Florida if the darn PF would just run.


I'ts out of an '87 with the z24i, it worked good when i fried the motor this summer, i believe its the same pump as the vg30i's used. if your interested let me know, i'll ship it to you for 50 bucks.

:balls: 

p.s. its 20 degrees here also


----------



## reindeer (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Doughboy, I appreciate the helpfulness. I got one from a junkyard yesterday. Actually I got two.
The first one came from a junkyard that doesn't sell fuel pumps. You have to buy the whole tank. Ok, fine. $50 there Pump didn't work. Dang. Went to another junkyard and got one, installed it this morning and it didn't work either. Ok, now something's fishy. I know I have 12v at the connector, so why isn't it working? I come inside and wire the pump to a 12v power supply here in the house using a pizza driver's power cord from the cig. lighter. Well, whaddya know, both pumps do actually work! So now I have the fuel pump installed, wired into the cig. lighter inside the cabin. And I also have a spare fuel tank and pump. Hmmm,, I wonder what I could do with that......
I think my first real mod to this (or any) truck will be to install the second fuel tank and double my fuel capacity.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Where would you go about putting it? There's no room underneath.


----------



## reindeer (Sep 27, 2006)

*Aux tank placement*

Not sure, I was thinking of putting it in the back and building a vented enclosure for it so any fumes didn't come inside. I could sacrifice some cargo area for extended range.
I would probably wire the second tank's pump to a switch on the dash and use it to refill the main tank, and have a small electric pump to transfer from the main tank back into the aux tank. Or maybe just connect the filler pipe to a newly constructed opening in the side of the truck.
I dunno, just kicking an idea around right now.

John


----------



## reindeer (Sep 27, 2006)

But first I would just like to get it running well. I have to flush strawberry milk out of the tranny tomorrow and verify that the pathy isn't gonna die on me any time soon before I consider extras.


----------

